# Anyone watching Biggest Loser?



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Are you watching the newest Biggest Loser on Sky Real lives every night?

I cannot wait for tonight's episode (although I won't get to see til tomorrow as I record the 4am version)...if you saw Fridays episode you will know what I'm talking about!


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

YEs YES YES!!!! Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Yay! I thought I was alone!  

It didn't go as I expected!

Did you see at the end of Friday's it showed a +44 on a screen, I was expecting the black team to have put loads on!

I think that Filipe was horrible to Gillian, I like her


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

I love Gillian but adore Bob!!!  He can work me out any day!!!   I think they mess with stuff on the trailer and stuff because sometimes I've seen plus numbers that you never see on the show!!!  Have you seen the at home one yet?


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm half way through, just watched them all finishing the half marathon (I'm working at home )


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Can't wait for tonight's one... wonder who ate cookies?! Apart from Aubrey...


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Helen had at least 1 & I think she will probably win the money....


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Eeek!! I hope Tara wins the challenge!


----------

